# What's a good 4x6 round baler?



## IH-Mitch (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm going to be selling my claas rollant 46 4x4 round baler and am going to get a bigger round baler. A few things that are a must is net wrap, and i don't want to work on it the same amount of time i use it.

Looking to spend $10,000 and lower. I will be baling with a IH 1486, baling wet and dry hay. Hay rows will be big, so it needs to eat hay. Rotocut/ silage special is okay but not a must. Would like a 4x6 baler, just because there easy to haul and you get a good amount of hay packed into a bale. Will be baling hay, and no corn stalks.

I'm open for suggestions and would like to hear what everyone recommends.

Thanks


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

M series vermeer
Dunno if its in your price range quite but it won't dissappoint you in terms of reliability and capacity well worth the money in my opinion
I have a 605 m and other than recalled rollers and bearings 8200 bales and its still ticking with less than 3 days down time total in 6 seasons


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll second Iowa hay guys statements on the Vermeer. I'd love to have a 604M or SM to go with my 605 SM. I had a 2004 Vermeer 554XL with an M series pickup that made 4' x 5.5' bales. I think I got $10,500 when I sold it last year. It was a good baler too but it would plug once in a while during starts. It wasn't often but it was a big pain in the rear to unplug it.


----------



## cnh8010 (Jun 29, 2011)

We have a john deere 468 baler and love it. We're on our third one, trade every year with about 12000 bales on them, and have never had a problem with any of them. We bale a lot of medow hay and it can eat a lot of hay fast.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll 3rd the 604 SM vermeer.Just had 2 nieghbors trading for them.One had a Claas 4x5 baler 2 yrs old.Parts became issue when dealer droped the claas line.Other had a 1 yr old JD 468 and he had a lot of problems with it.

Only thing is won't get a 604SM for 10K.


----------



## IH-Mitch (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I've heard great things about vermeer. I guess if I want it i'll need to start doing more custom work. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Montana Red (Jul 24, 2011)

Vermeer or john deere are the only 2 round bales I would buy. Both have there goods and bads. We run 2 568 john deere's and while these are probably out of your price range the 467 might be closer. We put up around 10,000 big rounds with our deeres every year. You


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

We have a 467 John Deere that has roughly 16k on the counter with very little problems. It may be hard to find a newer net baler that is not worn out completely in your price range. I would guess it would take 16-18k to get one with a lot of bales through it. Remember new these balers are now approaching 35K.


----------

